# Massive pet food recall



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm357630.htm

Home
Safety
Recalls, Market Withdrawals, & Safety Alerts

-
Recall -- Firm Press Release

FDA posts press releases and other notices of recalls and market withdrawals from the firms involved as a service to consumers, the media, and other interested parties. FDA does not endorse either the product or the company.

Natura Pet Issues Voluntary Recall of Specialized Dry Pet Foods Due to Possible Health Risk

Contact:
Consumer:
(800) 224-6123

Media:
Jason Taylor
(513) 622-1111

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE - June 18, 2013 - Natura Pet Products is voluntarily recalling specific lots of dry pet food because it has the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella.

Salmonella can affect animals eating the products and there is risk to humans from handling contaminated pet products, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with the products or any surfaces exposed to these products.

Healthy people infected with Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, Salmonella can result in more serious ailments, including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation, and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.

Pets with Salmonella infections may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever, and vomiting. Some pets will have only decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

These products were packaged in a single production facility. During routine FDA testing, a single lot tested positive for the presence of Salmonella. There have been no reports of pet or human illness associated with this product. In an abundance of caution, Natura is voluntarily recalling all products with expiration dates prior to June 10, 2014.

The affected products are sold in bags through veterinary clinics, select pet specialty retailers, and online in the United States and Canada. No canned wet food is affected by this announcement.
The affected products are:

Innova Dry dog and cat food, biscuits, bars and treats
EVO dry dog, cat and ferret food and biscuits, bars and treats
California Natural dry dog and cat foods and biscuits, bars and treats
Healthwise dry dog and cat foods
Karma dry dog foods
Mother Nature biscuits, bars and treats

Consumers who have purchased the specific dry pet foods listed should discard them.

For further information or a product replacement or refund call Natura toll-free at 800-224-6123. (Monday - Friday, 8:00 AM to 5:30 PM CST).
About Natura Pet Products

Natura Pet Products is recognized as a trusted name behind natural and holistic pet foods and treats. Founded more than 20 years ago by John and Ann Rademakers and Peter Atkins, Natura is dedicated to providing the best natural nutrition. Natura is committed to making premium pet foods and treats based on nutritional science and high-quality ingredients, combined with trusted manufacturing processes, for complete pet health. Lines include: Innova®, California Natural®, EVO®, HealthWise®, Mother Nature® and Karma®. To learn more about Natura Pet Products visit www.NaturaPet.com.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I lost count of just how many recalls they've had!!! Unbelievable


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG I can't keep up with them!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

They need stricter regulations for dog food....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's what happens when a large conglomerate like PG takes over a small company that used to be a leader. Stick with the small companies that CARE


----------

